# Sac question



## Haynie (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably a dumb question here but something I have been wondering about. how does the sac connect to the feed?


----------



## ashaw (Mar 4, 2013)

It fits similar to a cartridge but you glue it in with sac cement (shellac).  You can remove it by applying a little heat to it (hair dryer).


----------



## Haynie (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks.  Having never handled a fountain pen with a sac I kept seeing pictures on here and tried to wrap my head around how they stayed on.

Doesn't shellac dry out and become brittle?


----------



## ashaw (Mar 5, 2013)

It's sac cement ( contains some shellac so that it can be removed).  I over a time it does become brittle but the sac will wear out before that.  

ALan


----------

